# Is it a good time to buy US Dollars?



## Niall M (25 Jul 2011)

Travelling to the US in December, is it a good time to buy US Dollars? Apologies if im in the wrong forum.


----------



## onq (25 Jul 2011)

Bring gold.

ONQ.


----------



## Niall M (25 Jul 2011)

What?


----------



## monagt (25 Jul 2011)

yes but it may get slightly better, last May it was 1.49 after below 1.30 in Jan and 1.27 in Nov 2010.

Watch Commissions and Rates, AIB pretty good, Ulster good depending on amount, so compare.

You won't get 1.49 as this rate is middle of the range between Buy Rate and Sell Rate.


----------



## Niall M (25 Jul 2011)

nice one, thanks for that.


----------

